# Miami-dade Police



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

* Just received letter to come down in may for two days for testing anyone have any info on Miami - Dades testing and hiring process thank you. *


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Start brushing up on your spanish, thats all you'll be speaking in Miami. I'll be in Miami today for a morning cafe con leche.


Good luck!!


----------

